# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >   2 days, 12 minutes until the iPad officially launches.

## JEK

2 days, 12 minutes until the iPad officially launches.

----------


## NYCFred

I thought you and the lawn chair would be on line already....

----------


## JEK

No need:

----------


## BBT

I ordered a case from Hard Candy and they just wrote to tell me I was their first to order so they are sending me a free one if I will install it and take pictures. I agree if all of my time in SBH went as slow as this week I would be happy.

----------


## JEK

1 day, 55 minutes until the iPad officially launches.

----------


## BBT

I will be waiting on the curb for the Brown Truck. If all goes well JEK will beat the Waz and have an iPad first.

----------


## JEK

I have my clothes laid out for tomorrow . . .

----------


## BBT

where are the black feathers. I am sure you will get a press interview if you wear them.

----------


## BBT

JEK which app do you use for printing from iphone

----------


## JEK



----------


## Petri

Yup, there's nothing preventing from Apple using the same principle for general purpose printer support.

It would work better if Apple did it to cover all the apps, individual apps like HP's iPrint work just for photos or whatever they decide.  Not a biggie with the iPhone/iPod but the iPad..

----------


## JEK

What a tough night it was last night. Kept waking up looking at the clock, just like Christmas morning. Dressed in my uniform and about to depart for the store and line to soak up some of the pre-release aura from all the other MacHeads. Kindle App for iPad released overnight.

----------


## BBT

I Know that feeling. Mine is 80 miles away and I am waiting for the out for delivery. It left Louisville @ 4:30 arrived @6:30. Have fun The Waz was in line all night.

----------


## BBT

Send pics of your lines.

----------


## Petri

I've got two lines!

 

They're kind of luxury lines as they cross each other.  What do I win?!

----------


## JEK

I'm about 20 in the reserved line

----------


## JEK

25 minutes!

----------


## JEK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3N8k2...=youtube_gdata

----------


## Petri

People have been so excited about the iPad that they've forgot their meds..

----------


## amyb

JEK-Try to enjoy your shopping adventure today. A

----------

